# Anton: Chapter 18, Part I



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Anton taught 2 different kinds of theory courses. One was for regular musicians, but the other was a "free-theory" course, which he hand-picked along with Sergei Ivanovich. Their names were Leo, Nikita, and of course, Sergei Vasilievich.
Alexander Nikolayevich of course didn't accept this very well when Sergei Vasilievich was promoted to this class early, and he was not. But Anton couldn't have cared less. They hated each other so much that Anton felt he would never graduate this impudent, conceited pupil. But Sergei Vasilievich was his angel. He was the only student that didn't give Anton a strain on his already poor nerves.
Anton oversaw that each of his students began create longer and more complex works. Of course, he couldn't help putting his signature to the final project as well, for he knew exactly what he wanted his students to do.
It was March, and these 3 talented students had gathered in Anton's office, and he sat behind his desk looking on them quite joyfully.
"I'm so sorry that the libretto came late, for there were some much-needed revisions that the author wanted to make. And so, I give you all.... Pushkin's Aleko!"
Anton passed out 3 copies of the libretto to his students. They all stared at it in wonder.
"You are all required to write a 1-act opera on this story. I will check up on you all on April 15, but remember the actual date it's due is May 15. May 15," he emphasized again, and smiled. "That is all I have to say. Good luck."
Leo and Nikita left first, but Sergei Vasilievich stayed behind just for a moment. Walking out last, he turned around to Anton grinning, waved his farewell, and stepped out smartly.
Anton talked to Sergei Ivanovich about his students that day.
"If any of them have promise, it's Sergei Vasilievich," he told his old friend. "That's no lie. If I am biased, it's because I have reason for it."
"He was a rather awful student in my counterpoint class though," Sergei Ivanovich grimaced. "He and Alexander did almost none of my work, and I had to beg them as if I was their nurse!"
"Indeed, I'm sorry for that. They were a bit more motivated in my class I think. But ugh... no doubt Alexander Nikolayevich made a negative influence on our Sergei. I threatened to fail him, I did! Last year."
"I don't understand why you hate him that much. I mean, he is still talented."
"He will never gain my respect though, that's for sure. Talent isn't all, Sergei."
"But I also doubt anyone will care," Sergei commented. Anton only shrugged his shoulders.

So, weeks past, and Anton got to composing some works himself, namely his next Suite for 2 Pianos. And when April 15 came around, he hadn't seen any of his free-theory students in a month.
All 3 were outside the building in a garden, but one at a time, they came to Anton in his office. Leo and Nikita had made great strides so far, but both weren't finished with even the libretto.
"You only have a month to do the rest. I don't wish to find the first half satisfactory and the rest as some rushed mess. What a strange deteriorating feel it will have listening to it!" he told both of them individually.
But when Sergei Vasilievich came in, it was much different.
"I've finished the opera, Professor," he had stepped in, and although he wasn't smiling, held a dignified air.
"In the piano score?"
"No, in the orchestral score."
Anton stared at him in stunned disbelief.
Sergei Vasilievich started to take out his manuscript from his suitcase. It was a thick bundle.
"Ha!" Anton couldn't help laughing. "Well, if you continue you at this rate, you could compose 24 acts in a year!"
Sergei Vasilievich laughed. He always had a very pleasant laugh to Anton.
So Anton watched as his student began to play the whole thing at the piano, and noted what the instrumentation was for each section.
"Over all, very very nice," Anton remarked. "Although some instrumentation is unusual." He gave some suggestions of different things then, and Sergei Vasilievich nodded in approval, but said little.
"You are on a good track," Anton smiled, and handed his orchestral score back. "Perhaps I'll actually get this performed for you."
"You would? I would be so grateful, Professor, I loved this libretto."
"I could tell you did. Go, polish it up. I will see you in May."
Sergei bowed, and stepped out.
If anything, Anton was gratified to see one of his students excel so well. He felt it a strong mission for himself to promote his student, however he could. Piotr Ilyich must certainly hear more of his works, and Gutheil, yes, him as well. This gratification was at his core slightly self-centered, since it showed his own merit in his teaching which was going under increased attack of late, but it was never jealousy that compelled him. Anton felt he had everything he ever wanted while he was a part of the Moscow Conservatory. Well, almost everything.


----------

